# [AHT] Invalid memory access at  SRR0: 00032ed8    SRR1: 0000



## Anderssonpaul (3 Novembre 2010)

J'ai graver le AHT pour powerbook G4 du site de Apple.
Je l'essaye juste comme ça (mon powerbook n'a pas de problème (enfin j'espère)).

J'insère le AHT fraichement graver j'appuye sur C !
Et voila :

Invalid memory access at  SRR0: 00032ed8    SRR1: 00003030 

Apple PowerMac 10,2 4.9.4f1 BootROM built on 07/12/05 at 16:57:27 
Copyright 1994-2005 Apple Computer, Inc. 
All Rights Reserved 

Welcome to Open Firmware, the system time and date is:  07/10/2008 05:38:50 

To Continue booting, type 'mac-boot' and press return. 
To shut down, type 'shut-down' and press return. 
Reducing system power... 

 ok 
0> _ 

Et rien a faire !
Pouvez-vous m'aider.

Un grand merci d'avance !!


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2010)

Il peut démarrer sous OS9 ton PB ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (3 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse .

Heu ... c'est un pb G4 15 pouces avec 1.67 Ghz & 2 go de ram ,il est a la base livrée avec 10.2 ou 10.3. Je pense pas que OS 9 puisse tourner dessus ...

Pourquoi cette question ?


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2010)

Ben pasque les AHT qu'on peut DL sont tous (ceux que j'ai) à base d'Os9
J'ai pas DL celui des PB, mais y'a pas qu'un "dossier système" de 9 dedans ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Novembre 2010)

Enfaite mactracker m' indique que : 

Hardware test : AHT(Powerbook) 2,5 2,5,2 Et je pense pas que j'ai ceux-ci ...

Dans le Read le j'ai : Apple Hardware Test for PowerBook version 1.2.3 is distributed only with the Apple PowerBook(FireWire) and PowerBook G4; and will not work with any other computer.


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2010)

oui, j'avais lu.
J'ai jamais réussi à démarrer un Mac avec un des ces AHT. Il aurait peut être fallu essayer avec "D" au boot ?


----------



## Anderssonpaul (4 Novembre 2010)

^^Ca ne marche pas !
Merci quand même !


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2010)

Salut c'est pas le bon AHT forcement ça peut pas fonctionner A+


----------



## Anderssonpaul (6 Novembre 2010)

mais je px les trouvez ou ?


----------



## -oldmac- (6 Novembre 2010)

Tu peut pas Apple ne les a pas mis à disposition


----------



## Anderssonpaul (7 Novembre 2010)

Ok merci quand même ... Je peux pas me les procuré ?


----------



## -oldmac- (7 Novembre 2010)

bah regarde sur ebay si quelqu'un vendrais les cd à part du mac mais ça m'éttonerai


----------

